# Platoon / Troop "Must have" list



## ballz (14 Sep 2013)

Good day folks,

Just wondering some "must have" items that you would always have on hand. An example would be something like a Platoon Map Model kit. I also have a question... our OC mentioned the LAV Sgt should always have a "deck of cards" on him that he can pull out? I didn't quite understand what he meant? Anybody know of this deck of cards thing?

Any other ideas?


----------



## Infanteer (14 Sep 2013)

A Platoon Commander.


----------



## MilEME09 (14 Sep 2013)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> A Platoon Commander.



who can read a map


----------



## X Royal (14 Sep 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> who can read a map


Is there such an animal and also apply it when on the ground?


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Sep 2013)

Shovels, chap stick, and foot powder.


----------



## Robert0288 (14 Sep 2013)

chewing gum.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Sep 2013)

ballz said:
			
		

> Good day folks,
> 
> Just wondering some "must have" items that you would always have on hand. An example would be something like a Platoon Map Model kit. I also have a question... our OC mentioned the LAV Sgt should always have a "deck of cards" on him that he can pull out? I didn't quite understand what he meant? Anybody know of this deck of cards thing?
> 
> Any other ideas?



An Infanteer, Supply Tech and Armoured Soldier died and went to the gateway of heaven. The doorman said heaven is currently full I only can get one of you into it the rest has to stay between heaven and hell and be ghosts until there is room. Therefore a test is required. The Test is counting to 10.
 Infanteer: 1-23-1..... wait...... 1-23-1....DAMMIT! 
 Doorman: Next
 Supply Tech: 1......1 is all you get!!!!! ONLY 1!
 Doorman: Next
 Armoured Soldier: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10
 Doorman: Wow....you actually got it. Okay you can go into heaven but just for shits and giggles what comes after 10?
 Armoured Soldier: Jack, Queen, King, Ace


----------



## PAdm (14 Sep 2013)

I still actually carry a deck of cards with me (never needs batteries). Issue handkerchief has many uses, as does some TP in a ziplock and ear plugs. And a knife.


----------



## ballz (15 Sep 2013)

PAdm said:
			
		

> I still actually carry a deck of cards with me (never needs batteries).



So what's it for?

Perhaps I wasn't clear enough, or perhaps people are just screwing with me (in which case, well done ), but I meant things more at a Pl HQ level for operational effectiveness. Like I said as an example, always have a map model kit on hand. The deck of cards thing for the LAV Sgt had something to do with indicating different units / vehicles, or something... but I don't see how/why you use a deck of cards to do that so I'm not sure what was meant.

Another thing I am thinking is an HLS kit, but I spoke to my 2IC and he has that in his "Pl 2IC" pouch along with CCP and PW point indicator, 9 liner / MISSST performa, etc.

And then I just got thinking, what other things can a Pl HQ or a section put together to always have on hand and be more effective?


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Sep 2013)

ballz said:
			
		

> Good day folks,
> 
> Just wondering some "must have" items that you would always have on hand. An example would be something like a Platoon Map Model kit. I also have a question... our OC mentioned the LAV Sgt should always have a "deck of cards" on him that he can pull out? I didn't quite understand what he meant? Anybody know of this deck of cards thing?
> 
> Any other ideas?



To play Euchre, Snap, Hearts, Solitaire, Crazy 8s, Texas Hold'um, War - while he waits for the Platoon Commander to formulate his orders.  For a while there was a deck of cards designed for AFV Recognition - so you could multi-task.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Sep 2013)

IR glowstick on piece of paracord - perfect for calling in CCA at night.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Sep 2013)

There were a common deck of cards that were training aids and came in quite handy:  1984 US Army Military Armored Vehicle Recognition Cards Deck GTA 17-2-13 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ARMORED-VEHICLE-RECOGNITION-CARDS-US-ARMY-17-2-13-CH-1-/141059572742?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d7ce4406

There were Armour Vehicle decks, as well as Aircraft decks.


I suspect that a deck of playing cards for the passage of time playing Crazy Eights or 45's would be a good guess as well.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (15 Sep 2013)

ballz said:
			
		

> Another thing I am thinking is an HLS kit, but I spoke to my 2IC and he has that in his "Pl 2IC" pouch along with CCP and PW point indicator, 9 liner / MISSST performa, etc.
> 
> And then I just got thinking, what other things can a Pl HQ or a section put together to always have on hand and be more effective?



I laminated a mist and 9 liner and taped it to the front page of my field message pad, just in case my brain s**ts the bed in a crisis.

IR glowstick on para cord aka buzz saw, funny story. A guy in the fire base with me was told to be ready to signal the company to move up. When it came time for him to do so he ran to the top of the hill and he started swinging his whole head around. Apparently he only had 6 inches of string and he tied his buzz saw to his helmet, lol. Once the section commander realized what was going on he just started yelling at him "they can't see it, spin faster bloggins, faster!" even though they had seen it. Good thing it was only blank ammo.


----------



## MikeL (15 Sep 2013)

UnwiseCritic said:
			
		

> I laminated a mist and 9 liner and taped it to the front page of my field message pad, just in case my brain s**ts the bed in a crisis.



Something I did up for the PL HQ, Coy HQ and the section commanders(and 2I/Cs) was a small laminated Reports & Returns card(2 sided). One side had things like SITREP, Contact Report, All Arms Call For Fire, etc, and the other side had the 9Liner and MIST. Your Coy Signals NCO should be able to make them up.

As well, you could acquire a MS2000 or VIP IR strobe to use instead of the TAG IR strobes that are issued. In addition to a whole VS17 Marker panel being carried,  individuals can also carry portion of a marker panel on them(eg cut a VS17 into smaller squares/rectangles).

Camera for SSE and photographing individuals you come across, etc.


----------



## Robert0288 (15 Sep 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Something I did up for the PL HQ, Coy HQ and the section commanders(and 2I/Cs) was a small laminated Reports & Returns card(2 sided). One side had things like SITREP, Contact Report, All Arms Call For Fire, and the other side had the 9Liner and MIST. Your Coy Signals NCO should be able to make one up.



I got the same thing, also includes UXO, ADREP, patrol report, RRR, battle procedure reminder, a couple of pages for fill in the blanks for taking orders, range card, and blank pages orders format.  Just the perfect size to fit into that Velcro pouch on the inside of your tacvest.  Oh and thin tipped permanent marker and some bug juice to clean it off.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (17 Sep 2013)

An umbrella. 

Handy in the event that it rains during your O group; hard to read runny handwriting on FMP's. If your O group happens to be inside, you may also use the umbrella to point at your model and push the little soldiers around with the tip. Alternately, you may also use it to hit people who are sleeping over the head (also useful during practices of actions on objective, RVO, etc.). Afterwards, you may point people with it when it is time for questions.

Other possible uses:
-Rank identifier
-Swagger stick
-Reserve chute
-Parasol 
-Trigger for ambush
-Memory aid with reports and whatnot printed on
-Substitute for whistle, etc.
-Tank buster 



> During the heavy fighting that followed, Digby (Major Tatham-Warter) could often be seen calmly strolling about the defences, seemingly oblivious to the constant threat of mortar barrages and sniper fire. Choosing to wear his red beret in place of a helmet and swinging his trademark umbrella as he went, Tatham-Warter, no matter how desperate the situation became, never failed in his ability to remain unconcerned and to encourage those around him. Even old hands like Major Freddie Gough became disheartened when Mark IV Tanks crossed the Bridge and the battle seemed lost, but his gloom lifted instantly when he caught sight of Digby leading a bayonet charge against German infantry who had dared to enter British territory; carrying a pistol in one hand, madly swinging his umbrella about his head with the other, and now sporting a bowler hat on his head - which he had obtained from God knows where - doing his best to look like Charlie Chaplin. *On another occasion he used the rolled up umbrella to in-effect disable a German armoured car, simply by thrusting it through an observation slit in the vehicle and incapacitating the driver.*


----------



## krustyrl (17 Sep 2013)

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> An umbrella.
> 
> Handy in the event that it rains during your O group; hard to read runny handwriting on FMP's. If your O group happens to be inside, you may also use the umbrella to point at your model and push the little soldiers around with the tip. Alternately, you may also use it to hit people who are sleeping over the head (also useful during practices of actions on objective, RVO, etc.). Afterwards, you may point people with it when it is time for questions.
> 
> ...



hilarious, Just had a vision of Mary Poppins.


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Sep 2013)

Jet boil and lots of brew kit


----------



## foresterab (17 Sep 2013)

civvy take on this from dealing with crews in the woods...

pack of cards...because who knows how long the helicopter will be this time
spare pencils...little ones from ikea are good for inside shirt pockets
spare bug dope
TP
garbage bags...aka forest service rain gear.  But also handy for alot of unexpected situations
spare batteries
penlight
basic medicine - advil, allergy medicine, maybe cold medicine.  sprains, bee stings, and flu..
duct tape.  the secret weapon
large ziploc bag.  Good for storage but also can be pail/first aid 
horse wrappings - trick learned from outfitter.  Works better than tensor bandages and is sterile.  light and cheap
roll of flagging tape + sharpie marker.  Tape measure, message board, warning flag....can become all these.
old tent fly - becomes a tarp/rain coat/etc.  light and packable but only if weight/space allows.
2 cigerette lights (and I'm a non-smoker).  one stays close to skin to avoid freezing especially in winter.
couple of soup cubes - yeah...tastes terrible but it's a meal when the ride home doesnt show up.

in the truck:
spare coffee cups + fixings - stays in the truck but can make a friend for life at o-god-early
spare batteries
garbage bags
spare map, comms frequencies, contact lists.  Yellow pages if required
12v charger for cell phone 
power adapter for electronic .....
spare water
folding saw - little sierra saw can make a heck of an emergancy landing pad/firewood supply.
spare notepads

Everything else varies by what job and where we're at a the given time.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (17 Sep 2013)

Sword, bow and arrow----Jack Churchill AKA "Mad Jack"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2255533/The-amazing-story-Mad-Jack-hero-took-Nazis-bow-arrow-later-professional-bagpipe-player.html

"He enhanced his reputation by capturing 42 German prisoners with only his broadsword and later escaping from one of the most daunting Nazi jails before the end of the war"


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Sep 2013)

The reason for the deck of cards is simple:  If you ever find yourself lost in the woods, sit down and start playing solitaire.  Before long some asshole will come along and tell you where the red nine goes.  You can then ask for directions.


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Sep 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The reason for the deck of cards is simple:  If you ever find yourself lost in the woods, sit down and start playing solitaire.  Before long some ******* will come along and tell you where the red nine goes.  You can then ask for directions.



 :rofl:

You must know my in-laws


----------

